
Show HN: RemoteIndex a remote job aggregator with focus in company details - krolow
https://remoteindex.io
======
krolow
Hey folks

This week I had published a website that I've been working in last couple of
months.

And yes, It's another remote job aggregator, I've been working as a remote
software enginner for some years now, and even though we have several websites
that promotes job positions, I still missing something that would tell me more
about the company then the job position. When I was looking for a new
position, as a software engineer, normally like to know as much as possible
about the company like:

\- Who works there?

\- Are there good co-workers/programmer?

\- What opensource projects they have?

\- Is the company doing well about ?

\- Do they have another employee from the same country that I live?

\- How much they pay?

\- What is the product about?

So it was not easy to answer all those questions at one place, I'd need to go
in a lot in different tools/sites to get a big picture of what is the company
about, and who they are...

So I had decided to try answer some of those questions, and
[https://remoteindex.io](https://remoteindex.io) have arrived. It still not
answer all those questions, but my goal is to keep improve to be able to
answer most of them.

Any feedback would be very welcome

